# Another anemone ID



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

I was given one of these when I first set up my tank, the lfs wasn't exactly sure what kind they were. They never get more than 3-3.5" across and when they reach that size they tend to divide. 

Brown in colour with green base, green under blue LEDs. Tentacles are slender and sometimes bulbous towards the tips.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Its a rose bubbletip anemone _Entacmaea quadricolor_


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

Fairly certain these are not Entacmaea quadricolor, they're all small and they stay that way. They also all survived the catastrophe last summer when my a/c was down and the tank boiled. Everything else died including my two bubble tips.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I can tell you without a doubt those are bubbletips, I'm 100% certain. There are various unofficial "subspecies" of bubbletips; some grow larger than others, some are colonial while others prefer to live apart from each other. The differences between them can be so great that in some instances they can even end up stinging each other even though they are techincially the same species. I'm sure our fellow forum members would be able to substantiate my identification.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....what "Kooka" said. Looks like a BubbleTip Anemone to me.


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay thanks for the replies! I've found similar looking anemones posted on forums where there is concern they might be large majanos, and I was unsure given their hardiness/ small size and frequent splitting. 

Thanks again!

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there, these are green quadricolors. There are no rose bubble tips. The green ones will look tan/rose/red with a green base under T5- 50-50% and they will look green to neon green under LEDs depending on the blue 1spectrum. These are the ones I have. not majanos. Good luck, they split! dont let them run over the tank


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Letigrama, they do look like the ones you were selling last year... Did you have any luck finding people to take them? 

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

I sell them like hotcakes. Every weekend I sell a few.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

I sell them like hotcakes. Every weekend I sell a few.


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe I'll put some up on kijiji, I have quite a few now lol. Thanks!

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------

